# Save Red Snapper Fishing!!!!!!!!!!!!



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Alright guys, we need everyones help. I know that there are several threads already on the forum concerning this issue, but it is important enough that I wanted to put another thread up. 

On February 7, 2008 the Marine Fisheries/FWCwill decide the fate of Red Snapper fishing in the state waters of Florida. They areconsidering cutting Red Snapper season in state waters to June-September (it currently runs from April 15-October 31) This would be a net loss of 3 months of Snapper season. They are also considering adopting a 2 fish per person bag limit (it is currently 4 is state waters.) 

Everyone that is free on Thursday February 7, 2008 needs to go to the FWC meeting in Panama City. We will meet at the RFRA building on the corner of C street and Pine Street by Joe Patti's at 4:45am. Through the generous donations of several sponsors in the community they will have several Good Times tour busses ready to take everyone to Panama City where the Marine Fisheries and FWC will be having their last meeting for public comment on the upcoming Snapper vote.

We all know that Red Snapper are over running every wreck in the Gulf. If you value the Red Snapper fishery here in the Panhandle of Florida, you need to be at this meeting. I'll see everyone bright and early Thursday morning!

Rich


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblFullMessage>Rich, 

Count me in. I will talk to Paul to see what materials we can bring. Unfortunately Clay's video when down Sunday or we could have used some of it. 

For anyone who sees this, if you have a chance to get out, I will give you the numbers to the area in Florida Girl where i dropped Craasch on Monday. At one spot there was 80-100' vis and a school of small snapper as far as he could see. The other turned out to be an old tractor tire that was covered with a 15-20' tall school of them.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Rich, gonna take off work to go...see y'all Thurs!


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

rich,

i am planning on going. just remind me. what time we gonna be back?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

We should be back around 3 p.m. depending on arrests, bail and all that fun stuff.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you guys can make it. Tell everyone you know. We want as many people there as we can get. If you know anyone that is even thinking about going convence them to go. We need all the support we can get. Once you start losing a fishery, you rarely get it back. 

Rich


----------

